# Album Privacy



## Jillaroo (Jan 28, 2014)

_*If you wish to have privacy for your photos so only members can see them when you have them in your album, click on My Profile and select Profile Privacy and for your album select Registered members*_


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks, Jill, oh wise one.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 28, 2014)

_Thanks Vivjen, i feel if anyone wishes to post a photo if they first upload it to their album that is marked registered members only they should have privacy._


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you dear lady.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for pointing that out Jilly!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)




----------

